# Baritone vs multiscale 6 string for down tuning



## Liamhutch (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello all, I've been looking for a baritone to use tunings that fall between drop A and C# standard, so not super low but im not too happy with tension at 25.5 scale. I'm comfortable anywhere between 26.5 to 28. 

However I've been recommended multiscale, but can't grasp how this would help as the high strings would still have too little tension. Perhaps this doesn't really matter or is even preferable? I haven't been able to try one but would like to hear opinions!


----------



## diagrammatiks (Dec 9, 2017)

unfortunately true baritone sixes are still quite rare. I wouldn't rec a 28 scale for drop A or C# just because the longer scale much playing the guitar a bit different.

That being said...production multi scale 6s are still fairly rare as well. If you are going custom or have a high budget it's not that big of a deal.

so the actual difference is this...
If you play E standard on a 25.5 with 10s that gives you about 16-19 pounds of tension.
In C# on a 25.5 you need about 12s to hit 15-18 pounds of tension.
on a 26.5 you'll need 11.5s
at 28 you could use 11s or 10.5s

A multi scale would give you a better tension spread across a heavier set of strings.

So you just need to decide if you want to use the same strings that you use in standard or if you want to use heavier strings. 

If you are ok using heavier strings you might not even need to get a new guitar. I run c# at 25.5 with a set of 12s.


----------



## Liamhutch (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm not too picky actually about the feel of a guitar with regards to scale length, string gauge, neck shape, etc... I've played for 20 years and swap between electric guitars, acoustic guitars, bass and nylon string classical guitarsearch daily, so as long as it's objectively a good guitar and sounds good I don't have too many preferences. 

Having said that I have the preconception that thicker strings = muddier tone so stringing a 25.5 scale guitar to get tension at B standard might not have enough clarity, is this correct?


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 9, 2017)

Yes. Thicker strings = muffled sound (I won't say muddy but muffled for sure). Lot's of people are happy using thicker strings with bright pups and amps but I prefer to have a bit more of brightness from the very beginning of my sound. I actually like to play with 9s for standard and I am very happy with 11-49 for C# at short scale guitars (24,75") so maybe I am not the more indicate as I am not the standard here haha but I will really suggest you to get a baritone guitar and use thinner strings. A 28" guitar tuned to C# with a set of 10s would be more than enough for me... I would even use 9s!!!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 9, 2017)

Yeah in the end it's not about tension. A baritone scale allows lower tuning with smaller strings. The gauge should be adjusted so that the tension is around the same.
People like multiscale as it keeps the trebles a bit shorter and warmer, and also 'fixes' traditional string sets that are a bit loose in the bass end. But it's not at all necessary, especially on a 6 string which doesn't have a lot of range. With more strings it can really help bring balance to the instrument. It's always am improvement, no matter how many strings, but it really shouldn't be a concern with a 6.


----------



## StefanWest (Dec 9, 2017)

theres a rg970xl on reverb right now


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 10, 2017)

I say just go with a baritone six. More options all around and you don't have to use slanted pickups (which again, leaves you with more options). You even said yourself you aren't super picky about "feel".


----------



## lewis (Dec 11, 2017)

kindsage said:


> I say just go with a baritone six. More options all around and you don't have to use slanted pickups (which again, leaves you with more options). You even said yourself you aren't super picky about "feel".


Does depend on the guitar. I just picked up the 2017 harley benton tbf dlx and the pickups are just standard emg style and size. Nothing slanted about mine and was actually the reason i grabbed it.


----------



## Locrain (Jan 14, 2018)

28" scale is perfect for what you want, IMO. I highly recommend the PRS SE 277 and their Mushok baritone (you'd have to find it used). The Ibanez MMM1 is an even better guitar, but they don't pop up too often. I don't like Warmoth baritones (had a couple), or most bolt-on baritones, because they get their scale length increase only from two additional frets at the low end of the neck. Too much of a stretch for my arm. I greatly prefer the PRS type, where the neck is stretched a little, but the bridge and bridge p/up are also moved back. Much more comfortable for me.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jan 15, 2018)

I have serious GAS for the Rabea Baritone from Chapman guitars, those look really cool and versatile. 28" as well I believe


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 15, 2018)

I've tried the rabea baritone and the cheaper baritone from chapman and both are very solid guitars for their price range. I prefer the cheaper one just due to the rabea's specs not living up to the price point imo. The PRS mike mushok is a great guitar and pretty easy to find used regularly. I got one as a beater and even with the stock pickups it sounds massive. The ibanez rgib6 is a solid choice too, if you can find one with decent fretwork. I still prefer my warmoth baritones, since I got to pick all the specs/customize them my way, and I get a 28 5/8" scale out of em


----------



## bostjan (Jan 15, 2018)

Multiscale is nice, but if you aren't all about it, then you might as well pick up a baritone 6. There are just a lot more options out there and you'll save some money.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Jan 22, 2018)

I second the Mushok Baritone. 27.7" scale, very reliable and nice purr to its stock tone.


----------

